# Scirocco from Texas



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

We seem to have a theme going in here, so I thought I'd post up some pics of my friends car. He's not active on the forums, and this car is too damn good not to share.

Specs are as follows:

Engine: 3.2-liter VR6 24v transplant with two Garrett GT28RS turbos, HPA short-runner inlet manifold, dual side-mount intercoolers, head spacer plate, 3.5'' dual exhaust system, Labonte water/methanol injection system

Drivetrain: '08 R32 DSG transmission with HPA clutch packs and software, R32 4Motion AWD system, custom fuel tanks

Brakes: 365mm front rotors with eight-piston monoblock calipers, 335mm rears rotors with two-piston floating calipers

Suspension: KW Club Sport coilovers with Air lift

Wheels & Tires: 19x9.5'' BBS CM wheels, 265/30 R19 Michelin Pilot Sport 2 tires

Exterior: Rieger front spoiler, side skirts and rear apron

Interior: modified display with boost, oil temp and speed readouts

Here are some magazine articles....

Eurotuner

http://www.eurotuner.com/featuredvehicles/eurp_1006_2010_vw_scirocco/viewall.html

Road & Track

http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/future-cars/supercar-scirocco

And here are some pictures...






















This one reminds me of a Storm Trooper.... it's fitting considering the donor car was a Wookie...



We took the Scirocco to SOWO this past year, and offered up its vinyl wrap to Charity. The attendees got to sign the car in return for a donation to the American Cancer Society. It was a great success!







We're hoping to make it back again this year!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wolfensteinn (Jul 4, 2015)

Found you. Posted in the south regional forums with a question.


----------

